# What is the best sound card for digital audio?

## Comstocki

I just got a set of Z-5500 and I'm looking for a good linux compatible sound card to go with them.  I would like to make use of the spdif input on my speakers, so I'm looking for something that has live digital encoding.  Something where linux supports the Dolby Digital Live would be great.  I'm not even sure if there is a driver that supports this feature.  Also hardware mixing would be a plus too.  Thank you in advance for any advice.

----------

## Comstocki

No one has anything?

----------

## desultory

You could try checking here.

----------

